# Gray AIX Riser - Any Feedback ?



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Here are two, Dirk in this case liked it so much that he has purchased his own and he will be receiving it next week.

https://www.facebook.com/dirk.bruynse/posts/10213720313342656

Second one from an English Archer Paul Sutton.

https://www.archeryworld.co.uk/Gray AIX Riser Review


One individual who has had direct contact with us from the US has thoroughly enjoyed the riser and hopefully be writing a review soon.


----------



## CoyoteRick (May 18, 2016)

Can't say I've seen anybody shoot that riser yet, but I myself am very curious to how it performs and feels. I'm sure the riser will appear very slowly with time, after all they are a new archery company!


----------



## DirkB (Dec 3, 2017)

*Gray AIX Review*

Hi 
I have purchased a Gray AIX and have been shooting it for about a month (IFAA Bowhunter recurve). What an awesome Riser, I have done a detailed review for those who are interested. Please see attached.
View attachment Review of Gray Archery AIX riser.pdf


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Extraordinary.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Have you shot other popular bare bow risers? If so, how does the Gray compare? Thanks


----------



## adrienm (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I am a french young archer, shooting Bare-Bow. I have the opportunity to shoot with the GRAY AIX riser. I previously used a BORDER CYCLONE, for almost 10 years... The CYCLONE was a good riser, but the AIX seems so much more efficient on various points, like the stiffness (you really have an impressive feeling of arrow speed!), the tuning possibility (regarding mass addition for instance), tuning which is really easy... but as theminoritydude said, feelings belong to each people!

I still have some preparations to do, but I am really impatient to begin the outdoor season in 2D animal faces and 3D!!


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi All

Shore Shot Archery recently compiled a review and a couple of videos concerning the AIX and Jager Grips.

Here they are:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=E9AhFg-xlfw&app=desktop

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm29-P48HXI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksci7sITQiQ


Regards
Gray Archery


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Got a close look at one in Archery shop last week, looks/feels nice. Grip looks like an afterthought and cheap which was disappointing.

Overall it looks very good but think it can be improved on the smaller details, I'm sure will become popular with Barebows once people start doing well.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Stephen, the first thing I questioned as a barebow riser is the dampener mounting boss that sits right in the sight window and if it would be a FITA legal riser for barebow. That boss definitely could be used as a sighting reference point and sits in the sight window. 

Besides that possible issue I thought it was well done for a new product. All new products have issue they find they need to tweak.


----------

